# Thermometer Preferences



## 39Buick (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi all,
I am wanting to upgrade my thermometer from a single probe to a multiple probe unit.  I have narrowed my serch to two companies and would very much like some of your opinions. 
Inkbird or Maverick trying to stay under $100 to keep peace if you know what I mean! 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 12, 2020)

Inkbird was running a sale recently...  I tested their single instant read and it was real nice!  there is a write up on here for the 4 probe,


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 12, 2020)

I have a inkbird 2 probe and a 4 probe happy with both, like sandyut said they run specials on smf pretty often, can't comment on the maverick I never used one.


----------



## goldendogs (Mar 12, 2020)

I recently won a inkbird 4 probe bluetooth mod #IBT-4XS, right here on SMF, works like a champ ,and seems very well made.


----------



## bregent (Mar 12, 2020)

Do you need more than 2 probes?


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 12, 2020)

Inkbird is easier to set for hi/lo temp alarms.  You may want to jump up to a 4 probe. Both are very good but I use my Inkbird mostly.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 12, 2020)

I love my Inkbird 6X , may never need that many but I got it covered lol


----------



## JJS (Mar 12, 2020)

I have the inkbird 4 & 6 probe units, love them both!!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 12, 2020)

Well, I seem to be the maverick in the herd as I have the Maverick X-50 and it works really well with 4 probes as well.


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 12, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Inkbird was running a sale recently...  I tested their single instant read and it was real nice!  there is a write up on here for the 4 probe,


Thanks for the reply, I went through several threads and read quite a few posts on the inkbird. Never found what I call a review.


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 12, 2020)

bregent said:


> Do you need more than 2 probes?


I think two probes would be the bare minimum. I would really like to have the 6 probe unit with the hybrid probes. That would allow me to monitor my CC and a couple meats at the same time.


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 12, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Well, I seem to be the maverick in the herd as I have the Maverick X-50 and it works really well with 4 probes as well.


Finally a Maverick!!    I like the looks of the maverick and like the fact i  don't have to have my phone or tablet connected all the time.
I have been using a cheap old thermpro single probe from amazon for a few years and love that device.  Awesome range and has been going strong!!


----------



## ofelles (Mar 12, 2020)

For a little more, what about ThermoWorks.  Their Smoke has 2 probes and the Signals has 4 probes.  Then there is The FireBoard. with 6 probes


----------



## Buttah Butts (Mar 12, 2020)

My vote is for ThermoWorks. It’s a bit more but very good product


----------



## radioguy (Mar 12, 2020)

My vote goes for Thermoworks Smoke.  It is more expensive,  but it is built very well.  My Maverick actually  died due to old age.  
You can save a lot if you subscribe to emails and wait for sale offer.

RG


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 13, 2020)

Offer 50% off discount for Inkbird IBT-6XS,if interested please PM me.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 13, 2020)

Buttah Butts said:


> My vote is for ThermoWorks. It’s a bit more but very good product


Hi my winner,didn't you see the announcement of the Inkbird giveaway?


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 13, 2020)

I have the ink bird 4 probe. Works great..  I'm sure the thermoworks Smoke is an excellent product, I'd be lost without my ThermoPop. Go 4 probe, ypu won't regret it.


----------



## bregent (Mar 13, 2020)

39Buick said:


> I think two probes would be the bare minimum. I would really like to have the 6 probe unit with the hybrid probes. That would allow me to monitor my CC and a couple meats at the same time.



If you only needed two probes, then I would highly recommend Thermoworks Smoke. It's got it's own receiver, but also allows you to connect to Wifi and monitor with your phone with optional gateway. It frequently goes on sale for about $70.
The Thermoworks Signals has 4 inputs, but requires you use your smart device and is also very expensive.  Thermoworks build quality is significantly superior to the others, but you do pay for that.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 13, 2020)

Thermoworks, hands down.    Inkbirds non bluetooth digital  segment displays are too small for me.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 14, 2020)

39Buick said:


> Hi all,
> I am wanting to upgrade my thermometer from a single probe to a multiple probe unit.  I have narrowed my serch to two companies and would very much like some of your opinions.
> Inkbird or Maverick trying to stay under $100 to keep peace if you know what I mean!
> Thanks in advance!!


I have used Thermopro tp-8 for years, and been happy.  Until I tested Inkbird 6 probe.  I found the Inkbird to be more accurate and the seperate probe for smoker temp is exact to my Auber PID temps.
I like the bluetooth ability to see temps on my device without running to the smoker to check.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

I have an inkbird insta read and 4 probe. Neither has let me down and I like the rechargeable battery.

Chris


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Mar 14, 2020)

I purchased a inbird 2sa cheap 30 bucks from amazon  it has two probes and has been really good so far. I needed it basically for the pit temps alarms but i also have a prograde bluetooth probes for my meats. Been using the Inkbird for the last 10 or so cooks and it's been flawless.


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 14, 2020)

So after all of the recommendations here as well as the 50% off code from Miya I went ahead and ordered the 6 probe model today!  I appreciate all of the input I received from all of you kind folk!!
And check this out! I returned a Fire tablet cover that I paid $31.85 for. It was in no way going to protect that tablet from my Grandson. So Amazon adds $31.85 to a gift card and placed it on my account. Guess how much the inkbird unit was at checkout?  That's right $31.85 with tax and Prime free shipping!!!!  Is that Karma?? 
Can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Mar 14, 2020)

39Buick said:


> So after all of the recommendations here as well as the 50% off code from Miya I went ahead and ordered the 6 probe model today!  I appreciate all of the input I received from all of you kind folk!!
> And check this out! I returned a Fire tablet cover that I paid $31.85 for. It was in no way going to protect that tablet from my Grandson. So Amazon adds $31.85 to a gift card and placed it on my account. Guess how much the inkbird unit was at checkout?  That's right $31.85 with tax and Prime free shipping!!!!  Is that Karma??
> Can't wait to try it out!!


You wont be disappointed! Great buy!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 14, 2020)

39Buick said:


> So after all of the recommendations here as well as the 50% off code from Miya I went ahead and ordered the 6 probe model today!  I appreciate all of the input I received from all of you kind folk!!
> And check this out! I returned a Fire tablet cover that I paid $31.85 for. It was in no way going to protect that tablet from my Grandson. So Amazon adds $31.85 to a gift card and placed it on my account. Guess how much the inkbird unit was at checkout?  That's right $31.85 with tax and Prime free shipping!!!!  Is that Karma??
> Can't wait to try it out!!


You're gonna be very happy.  1 piece of advice you will definitely appreciate, you have to take the main unit out of the base holder to expose the charging port.  It doesn't make that clear in the instructions.  Otherwise, I have found it to be very user friendly, and the App installed instantly on my Iphone.


----------



## kelbro (Mar 14, 2020)

I have the Inkbird two channel and four channel models and they both work great.


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 14, 2020)

My old Maverick bit the dust  last year and since my Thermapen I've had for years has been such a great tool I ordered a ThermoWorks Smoke.  A two probe and it's more precise than the old Maverick.


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 17, 2020)

MJB05615
  "expose the charging port"
I appreciate the tip! I had read something about this in a thread here while researching these. Havcing never put hands on one, wasn't sure what was being addressed.  Will never understand why they chose to hide the port in such a way!


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 17, 2020)

The thermoworks units look pretty amazing. Just not in my budget right now.  Hoping the New Inkbird will prove as reliable as others have found! 
I appreciate all the input fellas!!!


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 30, 2020)

Inkbird Update? 
I am liking this setup with the six probes but I am having issues with the timers. I smoked a butt yesterday and set timers 2 or 3 times during the smoke and they just went away!  I wasn't using the timing for any particular reason on this cook, more so a learning experience.
Why would the timers just quit? I never received an alarm or notification that the time was expiring, it just disappeared from the screen! 
Anyone experience anything like this?


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 30, 2020)

Sounds strange.  I haven't used the timer function yet.  I've only used Temp alarms with no issues. Next weekend I'll be smoking something and will try the timers and let you know how it goes.
In the meantime you can check their website to see if anyone else has had the same problem.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 30, 2020)

39Buick said:


> Inkbird Update?
> I am liking this setup with the six probes but I am having issues with the timers. I smoked a butt yesterday and set timers 2 or 3 times during the smoke and they just went away!  I wasn't using the timing for any particular reason on this cook, more so a learning experience.
> Why would the timers just quit? I never received an alarm or notification that the time was expiring, it just disappeared from the screen!
> Anyone experience anything like this?





Now, that is just plain weird.  I have never had any timer problems with my IRF-4S.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 30, 2020)

39Buick said:


> Thanks for the reply, I went through several threads and read quite a few posts on the inkbird. Never found what I call a review.


  Try this


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 30, 2020)

39Buick said:


> Inkbird Update?
> I am liking this setup with the six probes but I am having issues with the timers. I smoked a butt yesterday and set timers 2 or 3 times during the smoke and they just went away!  I wasn't using the timing for any particular reason on this cook, more so a learning experience.
> Why would the timers just quit? I never received an alarm or notification that the time was expiring, it just disappeared from the screen!
> Anyone experience anything like this?


Hi friend,please don't worry.Guess there's something wrong with the APP. Could you please reinstall the APP to give it a try?Any confusion please feel free to send me a msg. Miya


----------



## mike1ranger (Mar 31, 2020)

39Buick said:


> Inkbird Update?
> I am liking this setup with the six probes but I am having issues with the timers. I smoked a butt yesterday and set timers 2 or 3 times during the smoke and they just went away!  I wasn't using the timing for any particular reason on this cook, more so a learning experience.
> Why would the timers just quit? I never received an alarm or notification that the time was expiring, it just disappeared from the screen!
> Anyone experience anything like this?


I recently got the same unit and overall I like it. I think the issue you have with the timers quitting might be lost bluetooth connection. I've used mine now several times and have lost bluetooth connection a few times on each cook. It's a good unit but I'm hearing and reading of issues staying connected and so far haven't seen a resolution.


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 31, 2020)

mike1ranger said:


> lost bluetooth connection


I believe you may be right!  It kinda sucks because you also loose your cooking graph as well.  Which is another hitch with this thing. I think the app needs a bunch of revisions and upgrades!


----------



## mike1ranger (Mar 31, 2020)

39Buick said:


> I believe you may be right!  It kinda sucks because you also loose your cooking graph as well.  Which is another hitch with this thing. I think the app needs a bunch of revisions and upgrades!


Yep, the app is less than desirable.   I think the inkbird is a good unit but the app needs some work.  With that said, I can just work around that as when the connection is lost it seems to re-connect without doing anything.  I learned right away to just use the timer on my phone to know exactly how long the cook is vs the app because like you said, when you lose connection you lose the timer too.  Oh, well, nothing in life is perfect, right.  It'll serve my purposes for now even with some flaws on the app.


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 31, 2020)

mike1ranger said:


> Yep, the app is less than desirable.   I think the inkbird is a good unit but the app needs some work.  With that said, I can just work around that as when the connection is lost it seems to re-connect without doing anything.  I learned right away to just use the timer on my phone to know exactly how long the cook is vs the app because like you said, when you lose connection you lose the timer too.  Oh, well, nothing in life is perfect, right.  It'll serve my purposes for now even with some flaws on the app.


Agreed, I do like the unit and can live with the app for now. I did some reading about the thermoworks signals and after reading the reviews on the app store this little gem is it!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree as well.  This works so well, and is so accurate every time I test it, I can work around the occasional lost signal.  It stays connected about 97% around my house.  And it reconnects automatically.  Overall still an excellent product, and I'm enjoying very much.  Stay safe.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 31, 2020)

mike1ranger said:


> Yep, the app is less than desirable.   I think the inkbird is a good unit but the app needs some work.  With that said, I can just work around that as when the connection is lost it seems to re-connect without doing anything.  I learned right away to just use the timer on my phone to know exactly how long the cook is vs the app because like you said, when you lose connection you lose the timer too.  Oh, well, nothing in life is perfect, right.  It'll serve my purposes for now even with some flaws on the app.


Thanks for understanding Mike,will try our best to improve.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 31, 2020)

39Buick said:


> Agreed, I do like the unit and can live with the app for now. I did some reading about the thermoworks signals and after reading the reviews on the app store this little gem is it!


Thanks for your support friend, hope the inkbird can be your good tool.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 31, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I agree as well.  This works so well, and is so accurate every time I test it, I can work around the occasional lost signal.  It stays connected about 97% around my house.  And it reconnects automatically.  Overall still an excellent product, and I'm enjoying very much.  Stay safe.


Thank you and take care,God bless.


----------

